# Trouble With Lawnboy Model 10330



## tptwropr1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi,
I am having trouble with a Lawnboy lawnmower. Model number is 10330 and Serial number is 9918438. The RPMs have dropped off significantly. I notice that when I lift up on the flywheel break, (trottle cable) about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch the RPMs pick back up to normal. Fresh gas, clean air filter, clean spark plug. I am wondering if the trottle cable has stretched as the cable pushed the arm all the way to the stop. If I let up on the cable so there is about a 1/4 inch gap the engine runs fine. Any ideas?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You may need to remove the flywheel and have a look at the brake assembly. When you lift up on the bail, the brake should engage the flywheel and cause a drag, not when you pull it down. The kill switch should engage and cut the ignition spark off before the brake engages.


----------



## tptwropr1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi,
Found a wire from the coil that had a bare area and the wire exposed. I'm thinkint that this was rubbing up against the flywheel and causing the engine to start losing RPMs. Sound feasible?


----------

